

The Perot Museum is Bursting With Science, Some of It Unsettling - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/01/arts/design/the-perot-museum-of-nature-and-science-in-dallas.html

======
paulsutter
Sounds like a good museum.

I read mostly to see what was unsettling. Perhaps an exhibit debunking
evolution? No, it's this: "But it is almost bizarre to see a major exhibit
about energy whose central focus is on fracking and its machinery, even if the
process ultimately transforms American energy production".

Whether you hate fracking, love fracking, or like me just don't know enough to
have an opinion, it seems like a great exhibit to visit. It really is
transforming energy production in the US and it should be more widely
understood.

